# What's your gamer fuel?



## SillyPrinny (Jul 14, 2017)

Post your gamer fuel, what do you drink or snack on while you game?
Pic Related, Water with a carrot stick in it.


----------



## Pyoopi (Jul 14, 2017)

I actually don't like to eat while I'm on the computer/console. Sticky fingers drive me crazy and I'm a slight clean freak.  I'll usually just have water to keep myself hydrated.


----------



## SillyPrinny (Jul 14, 2017)

Pyoopi said:


> I actually don't like to eat while I'm on the computer/console. Sticky fingers drive me crazy and I'm a slight clean freak. �� I'll usually just have water to keep myself hydrated.



What I'll do, say if I'm eating Cheetos or something along those lines I'll use chopsticks so I don't get my fingers messy. I've seen some people eat a full bag of Doritos, their hand glowing brighter than the freaking sun and just pick up a perfectly white controller. There has to be a special place in heck for these kind of people.... >_> But usually Water, Carrots, and Cucumbers for me!


----------



## Psydye (Jul 14, 2017)

Just water or juice for me. Sometimes chips.


----------



## rbell2915 (Jul 15, 2017)

Gatorade typically. Sometimes a Monster if I'm treating myself.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Jul 15, 2017)

Dr. Pepper...


----------



## zeoli (Jul 15, 2017)

RC cola and popcorn!


----------



## Hulaette (Jul 15, 2017)

Some times a doughy snack and some Pepsi gets my gamer fuel pumping. Wooooooo!


----------



## Bowie (Jul 15, 2017)

Boredom.


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 15, 2017)

Bread. It's my sole sustenance during trying times.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 16, 2017)

A lack of motivation to do anything else worthwhile and pretzels usually


----------



## FancyThat (Jul 16, 2017)

Bottled water usually, sometimes coffee and a muesli bar but I don't like eating and playing really.


----------



## gh0st (Jul 16, 2017)

Hmm. Water!
And Earl Grey Tea!


----------



## Romaki (Jul 16, 2017)

I usually drink regular pepsi.


----------



## phoenyx9 (Jul 18, 2017)

usually coffee or ice tea, occasionally I'll have a Coca Cola.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 18, 2017)

Water, ice cream, sometimes Takis but I have to get a napkin, and pastries. Alot.


----------



## Squidward (Jul 19, 2017)

I always have a bottle of water next to me but if I want to eat something I just take a break


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 19, 2017)

Coffee, water.. sometimes something to munch on if I'm hungry I guess :3


----------



## lumenue (Jul 19, 2017)

I'll always have a glass of water next to me, and usually either coffee or tea.  I like to take breaks and eat either bananas, bread, or chips if I'm in the mood for them.


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Jul 19, 2017)

5 years ago black tea was enough to get me going. Nowadays I find Red Bulls are an absolute blast to game with, but I also get this is a dangerous path to go down!


----------



## galacticity (Jul 19, 2017)

the only acceptable gamer fuel
pepsiman died for our sips


----------



## Zane (Jul 23, 2017)

the invigorating knowledge that I'm disappointing my parents 


honestly though I don't really like to eat or drink while I'm playing a game, though if I do it's usually coffee


----------



## keishisplayhouse (Jul 27, 2017)

Perogies, weirdly enough. Totally addicted to them at this point.


----------



## forestyne (Jul 29, 2017)

sometimes, i'll do a healthy houmous dip platter with a bottle of cold water/juice

oR I GO FULL-BLOWN JUNK FOOD WARRIOR WITH A 2L BOTTLE OF PEPSI, A LARGE BAG OF CRISPS, A CHOCOLATE BAR, A BURGER, CHIPS, THE LOT




_pictured: a rare gif of me on a friday night_


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm usually drinking peach sparkling water and the nearest snack. If I eat too much while playing I get distracted. Must kick butt.


----------



## YunaMoon (Jul 29, 2017)

Iced coffee, iced coffee and more iced coffee


----------



## Cress (Aug 8, 2017)

Konpeitō, but only on rare occasions because it's impossible to find.

...You know, the candy that Starbits from Mario Galaxy were inspired from?


Spoiler: So colorful!











I only ever remember eating them to power me through Splat 1's earlier Splatfests because they were fun at the start, but the rate at which you got points before Splatfest Power was added was pitiful, and it usually took a solid... 4 hours of straight Splatooning I think to get to the top rank. Now you can get to the max rank in half the time so I'm saving my solid sugar candy for something else instead.


----------

